# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Kate Oates new Coronation Street producer

## Perdita

Big changes are ahead for Coronation Street and Emmerdale as both soaps will be getting new producers.

Coronation Street is bringing in Emmerdale's current boss Kate Oates to take charge at the show, replacing Stuart Blackburn in the post.

Meanwhile, current Hollyoaks series producer Iain MacLeod will be taking over from Oates as the new producer of Emmerdale.

Oates will start work at Coronation Street in the New Year, when Blackburn moves on to other drama projects for ITV Studios. She has been producing Emmerdale since 2013, but also previously worked on Corrie as assistant producer.

"I'm delighted to accept the role as Coronation Street's new producer," Oates said today. "It's really exciting to be moving from one amazing soap to another and I feel very blessed.

"Emmerdale is an exceptional programme and I've thoroughly enjoyed working with the cast, writers and crew. They are some of the absolute best in the business and it's been a privilege to work with such dedicated, hard-working and creative people, and make some life-long friends in the process. 

"But as much as Emmerdale has meant the world to me, Corrie also has a special place in my heart."

Discussing his upcoming exit from Weatherfield, Blackburn commented: "I've loved every minute of producing Coronation Street. What a rollercoaster ride the last three years has been. We've met every challenge along the way and I can't praise the cast, crew and writers highly enough for rising to the occasion with each storyline.

"Whether it's been the hilarity of Sally and Tim's relationship, Carla's descent into gambling addiction, or highlighting Simon Barlow's abuse of Leanne, each story has been incredibly well crafted, directed and performed to the highest of television production standards. 

"I'm in awe of everyone I work with and can't thank them enough for the last three years. For the next few months my focus will remain entirely on all things Corrie, as we have massive stories coming up taking us in to the spring and summer of 2016. I wish my friend Kate well in her role as she takes on one of the best jobs in television."

MacLeod, who has worked as series producer at Hollyoaks since 2013, will start work at Emmerdale at the end of the year. He has previously served ITV as a researcher and story editor at Coronation Street between 2009 and 2013.

"Taking the reins of a programme in such rude health is both highly exciting and a mouth-watering challenge, and I could not be more delighted to be tasked with taking Emmerdale forward," MacLeod said.

"To work on a show with such pedigree, such brilliant characters and storytelling, and with such a talented team already in place is a dream for anyone in my line of work and I can't wait to get cracking."

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2015), Glen1 (19-09-2015), maidmarian (18-09-2015), tammyy2j (18-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Smile: previously " reseacher and story editor" on
both Corrie and ED .Oh dear!

I wont prejudge - as dont know what stories/
when he was involved in.
I look forward to less loopholes and 
more accuracy!! :Smile:

----------


## TaintedLove

> previously " reseacher and story editor" on
> both Corrie and ED .Oh dear!
> 
> I wont prejudge - as dont know what stories/
> when he was involved in.
> I look forward to less loopholes and 
> more accuracy!!


I won`t prejudge Iain`s work either as I haven`t watched Hollyoaks in years (since the mad priest went on a rampage). But from what I`ve witnessed on message boards, his work on Hollyoaks has been a real ratings winner the past few years.
I wish him well for Emmerdale, and I am optimistic he will do a good job. He has some huge shoes to fill in Emmerdale though. On the whole, I did Kate did a brilliant job in Emmerdale. Some of the storylines there has really kept me gripped since she`s been at the helm.
I wish her and Iain evry sucess. The Hat can get stuffed for all I care. At least he won`t be ruining Downton Abbey, as they`ve already filmed the final eps.

----------

maidmarian (18-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

Is it just a shuffling system at ITV now? You've been a producer of Emmerdale for x years so it's time we moved you to Corrie. Then you can go elsewhere. 

I'm a firm believer that a person should only be a producer on one soap. It's not foulproof, but I do think the soaps are a lot better when producers haven't come from other soaps. Stuart Blackburn and Bryan Kirkwood are both disaster zones.

----------

Glen1 (19-09-2015), maidmarian (18-09-2015), Perdita (18-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I must admit, it must be becoming more and more difficult to bring in new storylines and even those they have shown which would normally go on for years are being cut short, I guess to stop audience from getting too bored when faced with reality.  I wish the producers good luck and hope they can keep the long running soaps going  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (19-09-2015), maidmarian (18-09-2015), parkerman (18-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope this is good news for Corrie as it really needs a shake-up.  Long gone are the days when it was compulsive viewing, although for me personally it hasn't reached the nadir that EE did before DTC came on board.

Quite a few characters need axing in my view, as well as an improvement in writing and storytelling.

----------

Glen1 (19-09-2015), lizann (19-09-2015), maidmarian (18-09-2015), tammyy2j (18-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think is good news, Oates did well on Emmerdale

----------


## Dazzle

An interesting article in the Radio Times about what Kate Oates can do to fix Corrie.  I don't agree with all of it though.




> *10 ways to fix Coronation Street*
> As we ready ourselves for a new regime in Weatherfield, David Brown looks at some strategies for improving Corrie
> 
> With a new broom coming in at Corrie as Emmerdale boss Kate Oates takes over, we suggest ten ways in which new life could be injected into life on the Street...
> 
> 1. Drop the under-performing characters
> 
> The Nazirs have been in search of a purpose ever since they arrived. The exit of Kal didn’t help and neither did ‘comedy’ plotlines like the one concerning their pet chickens. Also, Erica Holroyd has never had any chemistry with Nick, while Fake Andy/Gavin has hardly made much of an impact.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with his axings.  I think the Nazirs have vastly improved (except perhaps Alya - sorry parkerman!), Andy has proved himself to be a very good character when written well.  I think Erica has potential to be a good character though we haven't really seen any evidence of it yet.

I'd axe characters like Anna, Faye, Fiz, Kirk, Chesney, Sinead, Sean, Michael, Dev and Michelle.  They've all had years to prove themselves but are not good actors (in my opinion) and the characters are stale and add nothing.  Michelle has improved a lot but I'd rather see Steve with someone more like Becky or Karen again, who could really perk him up (no pun intended  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

I love the Platts but they have been overexposed recently - and Gail is in dire need of changing from a blithering idiot back to the feisty character she once was.

They're not going to drop any episodes as ITV depend on the advertising revenue.  Also, the writer of the above article got it wrong about the recent Thursday episodes - they've only been added to make up for episodes that will be lost due to ITV showing the rugby.  I don't think the number of episodes overall will be greater than usual.

I absolutely agree about the lack of long-term repercussions to storylines.  For instance, Carla appears to have made a complete recovery from her gambling addiction, which is highly unrealistic.  Tracy will undoubtedly go back to being tolerated by all even though everyone's aware she started the fire and allowed Carla to take the blame.  Someone as introverted as Roy's whole world would have collapsed after the loss of Hayley, but after a few weeks he was back to functioning as usual.  I quite like his potential romance with Kathy though as I think they're well-suited, but in real life I don't think Roy would want another partner after Hayley.


Taken from: http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015-...onation-street

----------

Glen1 (19-09-2015), lizann (19-09-2015), parkerman (19-09-2015), TaintedLove (21-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

bring in a female baldwin a new ex wife of danny or mark to run factory

----------


## TaintedLove

> An interesting article in the Radio Times about what Kate Oates can do to fix Corrie.  I don't agree with all of it though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with his axings.  I think the Nazirs have vastly improved (except perhaps Alya - sorry parkerman!), Andy has proved himself to be a very good character when written well.  I think Erica has potential to be a good character though we haven't really seen any evidence of it yet.
> 
> I'd axe characters like Anna, Faye, Fiz, Kirk, Chesney, Sinead, Sean, Michael, Dev and Michelle.  They've all had years to prove themselves but are not good actors (in my opinion) and the characters are stale and add nothing.  Michelle has improved a lot but I'd rather see Steve with someone more like Becky or Karen again, who could really perk him up (no pun intended ).
> 
> I love the Platts but they have been overexposed recently - and Gail is in dire need of changing from a blithering idiot back to the feisty character she once was.
> ...


That`s the perfect solution Dazzle. Thanks so much for posting it. ♥
I have been watching Corrie since I was a very young girl. I was 6 years old and used to sneak downstairs and watch through a partly closed door in the living room when I should have been in bed. My parents must have twigged I was there because the door was always left open far enough where I could see the telly and avoid detection. But I`m sure my parents weren`t fooled. they probably figured as long as I was quiet then I was ok. And as soon as it finished I scooted back upstairs as quietly as I could. As a 5/6 year old watching the coach crash around 1969 was very thrilling.
That`s why I despise Blackburn so much for what he has done to my beloved Corrie. It was because of him that I stopped watching it a few months ago. I always vowed I wouldn`t watch it again til he was gone. I will watch it tonight, and probably dip in and out of it until the New Year when he has completely gone. and Kate Oates name appears as Producer.
Good riddance.

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope you enjoy Corrie tonight Tainted Love, and can start watching it regularly when Kate Oates takes the reigns.

----------


## TaintedLove

> I hope you enjoy Corrie tonight Tainted Love, and can start watching it regularly when Kate Oates takes the reigns.


Thanks Dazzle. I enjoyed it enormously. And that was despite Blackburn, and not because of him.
The actors were superb tonight - well done to them all. The stand out performance for me was Roy Cropper - he was fantastic. Although I was pleasantly surprised just how good 'Sarah' was. David and Kylie were wonderful as always. Jack and Paula have always worked well together, and tonight was no exception.
I was surprised to see Rita there in two scenes though. I saw an article in one of the online newspapers the other day that said she was too ill to appear. Either Barbara had a miraculous recovery or her scenes were pre-recorded.

Yes I know picky picky
 :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I posted a later article on another thread to say Rita would be appearing in the live episode after all, so I don't think her scenes were pre-recorded.

I'm glad you enjoyed the episode Tainted Love.  So did I.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

New Coronation Street producer Kate Oates is said to be planning the change of tone to the show, which will put the focus on veteran members of the cast, to boost falling ratings
The move was revealed at a charity event by one of the showâs stars, who said an excited Kate believes taking the soap back to its traditions is a prime target - and that means switching the focus away from the showâs youth and back to the likes of stalwarts like Rita, Norris, Audrey and Ken.
Guests at the dinner event were told: âWe hear that the new producer hasnât been that keen on the way the show has been going in the last year or so and is relishing the chance to turn it around. The words âleave the dark stuff to EastEndersâ has been used and also that whenever heavy storylines are used it is said they should be interspersed with humour when applicable. It will be music to lots of fansâ ears especially the traditional older viewers. We have been told that the new producer believes Corrie always had a much older viewing audience and it is those viewers who have been switching off in their droves and they need to win them back. She thinks there should be more of an emphasis on bringing back the old Street humour which it was famous for â and the old brigade are just brilliant at performing that. Obviously the young cast are doing a terrific job but we are told there is a feeling that the likes of characters like Norris have been somewhat neglected. It sounds like there are exciting times ahead for the show with the new boss arriving and the more mature members of the cast are aware of the new direction that is coming.â
One guest who heard the words, said: âIt definitely sounded 100 per cent that Corrie is going to return to its old roots of giving people a proper chuckle as well as producing great storylines. We heard that the new boss wasnât a fan of some of the stuff that has been aired this year and was wanting to really make her mark when she takes over.â
Ex-Emmerdale boss Kate will succeed controversial producer Stuart âthe Grim Reaperâ Blackburn when he leaves the show in the new year after three years at the helm.
Stuart previously expressed that he felt his nickname killed off his chance of success. It is claimed morale was so low that cast and crew cheered when it was announced the 55-year-old was leaving.
He said : âI described my arrival as evolution not revolution. But as far as the cast were concerned I was the Grim Reaper and nothing could change that. The cast seemed terrified that loads of people were going to be axed.â
Stuart's highlights included the sensitive handling of Hayley Cropperâs death, Steve McDonaldâs depression, the mini bus crash and live episodes including the fatal fire - but he was blasted over low points including a clumsy attempt at covering racial issues, too many daft gangster plots and bringing in ex-celebs like former Girls Aloud star Sarah Harding.
Some production staff also claimed there was a divide in the Corrie cast camp â with Stuart allegedly favouring some stars against others which sparked rival groups to be formed

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), Glen1 (28-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Well, he leaves in January and they are 6 weeks of shows to see after he goes ( we are 6 weeks behind the making ) so it is going to be March before she can start  ! .

----------


## Dazzle

Storylines are planned up to a year in advance, and scripts written months in advance, so it'll probably be a while before there are any significant changes on screen.

----------


## LouiseP

She could decide to bin the scripts and get new ones written  if that is viable..

----------


## Dazzle

> She could decide to bin the scripts and get new ones written  if that is viable..


I think that would be very disruptive and expensive, and would probably only be done in extreme circumstances: like the death of a major cast member or if a storyline causes a public uproar (which is what happened with EastEnders' baby swap storyline).

----------


## LouiseP

Yes, maybe. Well that means that we have got at least a year to wait for any changes.

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, maybe. Well that means that we have got at least a year to wait for any changes.


Probably not as long as a year.  Perhaps six months?

We could see changes in tone and edits to scripts fairly quickly, but I think Stuart Blackburn's storylines will have to play out for the most part.  Also, I expect characters without any major storylines coming up could be axed fairly quickly.

----------


## Dazzle

However, I'm just going by how I've read soap production works. It's possible major changes could be made quite quickly if she can convince her new bosses it's necessary.

----------


## Perdita

Big companies usually have a hand-over period for their senior staff .. I expect that SB and KO will also have communicated about current storylines and how they are to be played out ... so I would not expect too many drastic changes for the first half of the year but of course some planned storylines can be changed still or at least get tweaked a bit.  Like Dazzle said, in the event of an actor not being available due to illness or even death, that will obviously have to be done at short noitice, otherwise I expect changes to subtle

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs new boss wants to give more airtime to the soapâs golden oldies, the Sunday People can reveal.
New producer Kate Oates , who officially joins the cobbles in April, is said to be keen to showcase the soapâs veteran stars by featuring them more onscreen and involving them in bigger plotlines.
It means Corrie legends like William Roache, who plays Ken Barlow, Sue Nicholls , who plays Audrey Roberts, and Barbara Knox , who plays Rita Sullivan, could be brought to the forefront of the show.
A show source said: âKate loves the old formula of funny one liners from Corrieâs golden oldies so we can expect to see a lot more of them.
âThey are the much-loved characters who have been in the soap for decades and sheâs knows viewers adore them.
âKate is a fantastic producer and she canât wait to get started. She is determined to bring Corrie right back to its best.â
The new boss, who formerly produced ITV soap Emmerdale , will take over at the helm from Stuart Blackburn.
She has previously been rumoured to want a major shake-up of Weatherfield, bringing back major storytelling to the Street and introducing a new family.
Corrie has been hit by several high-profile stars announcing their plans to leave the show in recent times, including Alison King and Ryan Thomas.
Other actors, like David Neilsen and Brooke Vincent, are taking breaks from the soap.
But some important names, including Kym Marsh and Michael Le Vell, have recently renewed their contracts.
And actor Bill Roache, 83, who is the worldâs longest-serving soap star, told us last week: â Iâm looking forward to my 100th birthday and Iâll probably still be in the Street .â
A spokesperson for the soap said: âKate Oates doesnât start producing Coronation Street until April meaning no such conversations have been had. Any claims about her plans for the show are pure speculation.â

----------

maidmarian (25-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Kate Oates doesn't start on Coronation Street until April, but she's already had to play down rumours of a mass cast cull.

The current Emmerdale boss will replace Stuart Blackburn when he vacates the post and noted that there's always pressure in the role, but "you have to be creative" to succeed. However, this doesn't mean she has any plans to kill off major characters.

"When I read [the reports] I laughed," Oates told the* Daily Star Sunday*. "I think the show has a great cast. I know a lot of them already and nobody has cause to be afraid. It's going to be fine."

One element that will be axed will likely be any future celebrity guest spots, like Sarah Harding and Paddy McGuinness. Instead, Oates wants to focus on bringing unknown talent to the cobbles.

"I think the decision to do cameo roles were based on storylines at the time. It paid off in that there was some press interest, which is always great. It can work sometimes and sometimes it does not," she explained.

"I didn't do it on Emmerdale. What I liked to do was bring in unknown talent, my own cast. If you look at somebody like Michael Parr, who plays Ross Barton, he was an unknown when we brought him into Emmerdale and that's really rewarding."

Back in December, a spokesperson for Coronation Street denied that Oates had plans to bring back three former characters when she starts working on the show. "No discussions have been had about her plans for the show and any reports are pure speculation," they told Digital Spy.

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2016), maidmarian (31-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has admitted sheâs considering bringing back some of the soapâs best loved characters when she takes over the top job next week.
The former Emmerdale chief takes over the reins in Weatherfield and has been doing lots of research to bring a breath of fresh air to the cobbles.
And sheâs confessed sheâs been looking at past characters that could return to spice things up sparking speculation about who will be making a Corrie comeback.
Kate explained: âIâve been tossing around a few ideas in my head about who will be back. Thereâs nothing I can really talk about yet. Iâd need to talk to the writers first.
âI think Corrie has a strong cast but also a strong history. And itâs nice to mix and match. Iâm looking forward to seeing what the writers are interested in doing and matching their ideas with mine. Often you find yourselves thinking from the same place.
âYou think along similar lines. And Iâm sure thatâs true when it comes to bringing back popular characters.â
And despite plenty of experience Kate admits sheâs feeling nervous about taking on her new job.
She said: âI start next week and there are nerves because I want to do my best. I want to pay back the faith people have put in me.
âI want to do the cast proud. But Iâm also very excited. Thereâs a part of me that just wants to get cracking.â

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2016)

----------


## parkerman

So she's going to bring a breath of fresh air into Corrie by bringing back old characters? Er.......

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Kate Oates, who will take over in two weeks, says someone like Poldark's Aidan Turner would be "brilliant" on the cobbles

New Corrie boss Kate Oates wants to introduce a hunk to the show - saying an actor like Aidan Turner âwould be brilliantâ.

The producer, who starts her new job in two weeks, says she will draw from her own personal experiences for inspiration and will tackle tough issues in the soap if it felt right.

She said: âBritish TV has really raised its game. There is Aidan Turner and there are a few others like him at the moment.

"There is a lot of talent out there and some of it is very handsome. Someone like Aidan would be brilliant.

âSince having time off at the beginning of the year Iâve been watching lots and lots of TV and taking it all in.â

PAAidan TurnerAidan Turner looking hunky at Poldark
Kate highlights Carla Connorâs shocking rape and Sally Websterâs cancer battle as two of her all time favourite Corrie storylines.

Read more: Coronation Street legends set to return at the request of new boss

As well as drawing on her own life, she says she will tackle issues like extremism if itâs right for the show.

She said: âItâs sensitive at any time. With a storyline like that if you are going to look at it you would have to look at it responsibly.

âEveryone would have to be comfortably uncomfortable with it. I wouldnât be closed to it. Itâs very sensitive and people are affected by it in a very real way.â

Kate also hopes the cast will draw from their own experiences adding: âI think when Sally had cancer, that was a fascinating one simply because of what the actress bought to it and her own perspective.

ITVCoronation StreetSally Webster has battled cancer in Corrie, which is one of Kate's favourite storylines
"The character is quite spikey in places then you see that deep vulnerability. Itâs any storylines where you see layers of characters that are brilliant.â

Kate transformed Emmerdale after working on it for five years. And she insists she wants to respect Corrieâs history when planning plot lines.

BBCTom HiddlestonTom Hiddleston has set pulses racing in The Night Manager
She explained: âEveryone says am I going to shake it up? Itâs such a long standing show that you have to respect what is there and itâs history.

âFor me itâs about telling the best stories I can and using the characters the best way I can.

"You just want to tell the most engaging, thought provoking, heartfelt stories you can. Itâs about balance the whole time.â

Hunks who might fancy the chance to shine on Corrie could include Mark Wright, whose wife Michelle Keegan starred in it, Iâm A Celebrity star George Shelley who wants to be an actor, Poldark actor Aidan Turner himself or The Night Manager star Tom Hiddleston. Ladbrokes made Mark Wright the 2/1 most likely of this foursome.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/c...-plans-7639302

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

The above Mirror article was just an excuse to print pictures of topless hunks...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wub:

----------


## parkerman

> The above Mirror article was just an excuse to print pictures of topless hunks...


Yes, but where was Alya.... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Ninja:  :Love:

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, but where was Alya....


No topless pictures of Alya I'm afraid, but perhaps this one is "phwooooar" enough to be going on with?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (31-03-2016), parkerman (30-03-2016), Perdita (30-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

*Ten Coronation Street characters that could make a comeback**

Who would you like to see return to Corrie?*




New Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has plans to bring some of the soap's familiar faces back, but who will be making a return?

Speaking recently to the Daily Star, Oates commented: "Iâve been tossing around a few ideas in my head about who will be back. Thereâs nothing I can really talk about yet. Iâd need to talk to the writers first. Often you find yourselves thinking from the same place. You think along similar lines. And I'm sure that's true when it comes to bringing back popular characters."

But who would be your ideal Corrie returnees? We count down our Top 10 former Weatherfield faces that we'd like to see putting in a reappearance...

*1. Toyah Battersby*

There has been a lot of talk about bringing rowdy Les and Janice back to our screens, but a much better option would be to reintroduce Toyah, a brilliant character who was ill-served by a controversial rape plot during her original stint on the soap. Toyah often served as the conscience of the Street, so how about having her become a political sparring partner for Sally Webster, who - let's face it - has a tough time coming up with credible policies? Perhaps she could even be accompanied by...

*2. Spider Nugent*

We know that Spider is currently doing charity work in Peru with his Auntie Emily, but surely he could be persuaded to fight the good fight back in his old neighbourhood once actress Eileen Derbyshire returns later this year? It's hard to think of a better thorn in the side for Norris Cole - and hopefully Emily has one tree-climb left in her as well?

*3. Brian Packham*

The Street is in dire need of a buffoon. The know-it-all who has his pomposity pricked by those he secretly looks down upon. Leonard Swindley was the prototype, Fred Elliott his successor, but Corrie really missed a trick in not having bumbling Brian Packham stick around. Letâs have him reinstalled with dreams of a life with Julie shattered and his only consolation being regular fry-ups at Royâs Rolls.

*4. Peter Barlow*

New producer Kate Oates should beg, steal, borrow or kill to get boozed-up Peter Barlow back where he belongs. His cameo appearance for Deirdreâs funeral just wasnât enough and he really needs to return (preferably with an unsuitable floozy in tow) in order to make an inevitably pathetic attempt to sort out thuggish son Simon.

*5. Adam Barlow*

And speaking of brooding Barlow offspring - how about a return for Adam, last seen in 2007 and a likely choice for a classic soap head swap? Maybe this could be a chance to get an Aidan Turner-style hunk into Weatherfield...

*6. Fiona Middleton*

Ideally you'd want all of Steve McDonald's ex-wives and girlfriends to turn up at once in a stretch limo, but the likeliest candidate for a return would be Fiona. She could be on her uppers and seeking help from Steve, perhaps accompanied by her now-teenaged son Morgan, who could set about breaking some hearts.

*7. Curly Watts*

AKA the Lodger's lodger. Corrie has a proud tradition of ensconcing characters with no family ties onto the street. Eddie Yeats, Percy Sugden and latterly Sean Tully. But the archetypical paying guest has to be Norman 'Curly' Watts, who - as the new supermarket manager at Frescho - should take on Gemma from the kebab shop as a management trainee. Oh, and he should also move back in at No 9, turfing Luke Britton out in the process.

*8. Martin Platt*

Actor Sean Wilson may have carved out a new career as a cheese magnate, but it would be ideal to have Martin offer his family emotional support should Callum's corpse be dug up from Gail's manhole. We've only ever seen Martin and David together on screen during the latter's pre-teen years. And David is definitely going to need a shoulder to cry on once Kylie makes her exit. He could also get back together with Gail, solely to stop her simpering after the wet weekend that is Michael Rodwell.

*9. Maya Sharma*

Dev Alahan has been a shopkeeper in search of a storyline for a while now, his tentative on-off relationship with Erica not really convincing anyone. So how about Maya resurfacing as a supposedly reformed character who will keep viewers as to whether she might flip and revert to her hostage-taking, corner-shop-detonating ways? A high-profile siege masterminded by a wild-eyed Maya might even be a way of getting rid of some dead wood.

*10. Sylvia Goodwin*

Roy is currently in Hastings looking after his battle-axe mum, who had broken both wrists while out line dancing. But what better treat for viewers would there be than having Sylvia accompany her son back to the cafe, where she could cast aspersions on Roy's relationship with Cathy and spit venom at anyone who raised her hackles?

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016-...ake-a-comeback


I'd like to see Toyah, Brian, Peter, Fiona and Sylvia back.  However, I don't think Chris Gascoigne will want to return so soon, and I doubt Stephanie Cole will want to return at all (although perhaps Kate could persuade her back for the occasional visit?).

----------

Glen1 (01-04-2016), parkerman (01-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

All of them, but of course, Brian and Julie as a couple only but happy to welcome alll of them given plausible storyline ... I know, I know  .......

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> All of them, but of course, Brian and Julie as a couple only but happy to welcome alll of them given plausible storyline ... I know, I know  .......


Unfortunately, I don't think Julie will be back anytime soon because the actress left of her own accord.

----------

Perdita (01-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Unfortunately, I don't think Julie will be back anytime soon because the actress left of her own accord.


 
I know but I thought she was a great character and hope she will be back one day  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Top of my list would be Peter Barlow. Good character and excellent actor.

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2016), Perdita (01-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Kate Oates said she wants old characters to return to freshen things up a bit ... I could see this happening with Toyah, supporting Leanne, maybe with Spider Nugent... I have a feeling Emily Bishop might not be a resident for much longer after her charity work in Peru, Julie Carp and Brian Peckham,  Julie has family and could have married Brian off screen,  Peter Barlow who could slap some sense into Tracy luv, not that it would last for long and of course for Roy, his mum Sylvia Goodwin .... I think there is plenty there to breathe some fresh air if scriptwriters care enough about Corrie  .. just my opinion of course   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2016), parkerman (01-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, there's lots of potential in bringing back some of the best past characters to replace some of the worst of the current crop.  The writing needs to improve drastically too of course.

----------

parkerman (01-04-2016), Perdita (01-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Shayne Ward has dropped some hints about what's in store for characters on Coronation Street, revealing we can expect some "big stunts".

The singer, who joined the soap as Aidan Connor in May 2015, said the revamp is down to returning boss Kate Oates, who rejoined the soap in April.

Speaking to the Daily Star, Ward said: "I can't say a lot, but there are some big stunts coming up.

"Now we have a new producer who was with Corrie then went to Emmerdale and now she's back things again, things are looking amazing.

"I keep saying to her that I'll be down for any big stunts that come my way, so hopefully I can get in on the action soon."

Oates recently denied rumours of a massive cull of the Corrie cast, saying: "I think the show has a great cast. I know a lot of them already and nobody has cause to be afraid. It's going to be fine."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2016), parkerman (04-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Oh dear, so no cull of Fiz, Ty, Sinead, Chesney, Maria, Tracy, Sean then.  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2016), TaintedLove (04-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Oh dear, so no cull of Fiz, Ty, Sinead, Chesney, Maria, Tracy, Sean then.


But will be good to see them all in gritty new roles ... or not    :Thumbsup:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2016), parkerman (04-06-2016)

----------


## livden

> An interesting article in the Radio Times about what Kate Oates can do to fix Corrie.  I don't agree with all of it though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with his axings.  I think the Nazirs have vastly improved (except perhaps Alya - sorry parkerman!), Andy has proved himself to be a very good character when written well.  I think Erica has potential to be a good character though we haven't really seen any evidence of it yet.
> 
> I'd axe characters like Anna, Faye, Fiz, Kirk, Chesney, Sinead, Sean, Michael, Dev and Michelle.  They've all had years to prove themselves but are not good actors (in my opinion) and the characters are stale and add nothing.  Michelle has improved a lot but I'd rather see Steve with someone more like Becky or Karen again, who could really perk him up (no pun intended ).
> 
> I love the Platts but they have been overexposed recently - and Gail is in dire need of changing from a blithering idiot back to the feisty character she once was.
> ...


#7 is just awful. It's one of the things I hated the most with Kate Oates' work on Emmerdale. The shocking storylines were dumb. She often "forgot" how to write for certain characters, continuity and characterisation were not her strong suits at all. If she continues this on Corrie, then that's not exactly a good thing, is it?

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> #7 is just awful. It's one of the things I hated the most with Kate Oates' work on Emmerdale. The shocking storylines were dumb. She often "forgot" how to write for certain characters, continuity and characterisation were not her strong suits at all. If she continues this on Corrie, then that's not exactly a good thing, is it?


It's interesting looking back at that list now.  Under point 6 it says




> Fewer episodes per week might be a good place to start


and point 8:




> Tony Stewart is the most convincing alpha male since the days of Len Fairclough


So Corrie bosses decide to add _another_ episode and kill Tony off...  :Wal2l:

----------

parkerman (05-07-2016), Perdita (06-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> #7 is just awful. It's one of the things I hated the most with Kate Oates' work on Emmerdale. The shocking storylines were dumb. She often "forgot" how to write for certain characters, continuity and characterisation were not her strong suits at all. If she continues this on Corrie, then that's not exactly a good thing, is it?


The link does not work for me  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> It's interesting looking back at that list now.  Under point 6 it says
> 
> 
> 
> and point 8:
> 
> 
> 
> So Corrie bosses decide to add _another_ episode and kill Tony off...


I wonder how much influence the advertising sponsors have on storylines, if any ....

----------


## Perdita

> It's interesting looking back at that list now.  Under point 6 it says
> 
> 
> 
> and point 8:
> 
> 
> 
> So Corrie bosses decide to add _another_ episode and kill Tony off...


I wonder how much influence the advertising sponsors have on storylines, if any ....

----------


## Dazzle

> The link does not work for me


This is it: http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015-...onation-street




> I wonder how much influence the advertising sponsors have on storylines, if any ....


Even if they theoretically have no influence, if they decided to have a word in someone's ear I imagine they'd be listened to.

----------

Perdita (06-07-2016)

----------


## livden

Like I said, Kate Oates' work was universally loved and praised over at Emmerdale. I didn't share their joy though. I think she fell into stupid tropes like twists and shocking storylines far too often, and she didn't know how to write interpersonal relationships. Characters who used to talk all the time went months without talking or even mentioning each other.

----------


## livden

> An interesting article in the Radio Times about what Kate Oates can do to fix Corrie.  I don't agree with all of it though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with his axings.  I think the Nazirs have vastly improved (except perhaps Alya - sorry parkerman!), Andy has proved himself to be a very good character when written well.  I think Erica has potential to be a good character though we haven't really seen any evidence of it yet.
> 
> I'd axe characters like Anna, Faye, Fiz, Kirk, Chesney, Sinead, Sean, Michael, Dev and Michelle.  They've all had years to prove themselves but are not good actors (in my opinion) and the characters are stale and add nothing.  Michelle has improved a lot but I'd rather see Steve with someone more like Becky or Karen again, who could really perk him up (no pun intended ).
> 
> I love the Platts but they have been overexposed recently - and Gail is in dire need of changing from a blithering idiot back to the feisty character she once was.
> ...


#9 has already been done though? Todd has gotten a new love interest  :Big Grin:

----------


## livden

After reading the spoilers for the upcoming weeks and Kate Oates plans I remain underwhelmed. SPOILERS AHEAD

Seems like these are her ideas:

Lets see how many couples can be rocked by an affair (basically Emmerdale all over again where she had THREE affairs going at once).Lets go overboard with Phelan, he's clearly a villain, so why not make him into a complete psycho killer too! (basically Robert on Emmerdale all over again)Forget about characterization and character development, why not have completely over the top stunts instead! (copying Emmerdale with the helicopter crash)

----------

parkerman (23-07-2016), Perdita (23-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, it's not looking good. :Thumbsdown:

----------

Perdita (23-07-2016)

----------


## livden

Her first episode will be August 15.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...date-revealed/

----------


## livden

Guys.. I could use some help. I was looking for an interview with Kate Oates, where she talks about her plans for Coronation Street. Not a spoiler interview per se, just her thoughts and wishes going forward. I swear I read an interview back in July. I have looked everywhere for it, but I just can't find it. I appreciate your help  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Is it safe to say she is ruining the show since taking over

----------

lizann (12-12-2017), parkerman (08-11-2017), Perdita (08-11-2017), Ruffed_lemur (12-11-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Is it safe to say she is ruining the show since taking over


Yes, sadly.

----------

lizann (12-12-2017), Perdita (08-11-2017), Ruffed_lemur (12-11-2017), tammyy2j (13-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

how are the ratings under her?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's producer might have faced a couple of awkward questions over its recent hard-hitting storylines, but Kate Oates is on the cobbles for the long haul.

Oates previously worked on Emmerdale before she joined ITV's other premier soap, replacing Stuart Blackburn as series producer in 2016.

And she's now told The Mirror that she'll be around a little while longer yet.

Confirming that she plans to stay on as producer until 2019, Oates said: "It's a very intense job so people normally do it for about three years before moving on â and that's what I'm planning.

"You have to remember all the time that you're just looking after it for the next person. You want to do a solid job and hand it over in a healthy state."


Coronation Street producer Kate Oates
Â©  ITV

Related: Coronation Street boss Kate Oates admits she's "jealous" of EastEnders' launderette

As far as her plans for the future after bidding farewell to Coronation Street, Kate revealed: "I love a good narrative so I'll always work in drama."

It comes after a series of controversial plots on the ITV soap, including the date rape of David Platt, with the producer insisting that such stories need to be told.

Admitting that she expected David's harrowing scenes to produce "a mixed reaction", Kate defended the decision to air the potentially distressing scenes.


David Platt is appalled when Josh Tucker visits him in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

"I think any soap story of this nature will get a mixed reaction, and that's okay," she said. "That's part of the reason to do it.

"If society was prepared for it, there would be no reason to tell the story. If people respond differently, it suggests there is still discussion to be had."


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Kate Oates has QUIT her role of executive producer at Corrie!! She will now be going to produce ITV’s police drama, Bancroft.. Iain MacLeod is rumoured to take over from her ...

----------

lizann (24-04-2018), tammyy2j (24-04-2018)

----------


## swmc66

Good news but the guy who is taking over is more or less the same

----------

lizann (24-04-2018), Perdita (24-04-2018), tammyy2j (24-04-2018)

----------

